# Kupfer und Zinn?



## Das Licht (18. März 2007)

hi,
ich scuhe schon lange ein gebiet wo ich gut kupfer und zinn farmen kann.
Mein lvl ist 24


----------



## freshizzel (18. März 2007)

Das schrieb:


> hi,
> ich scuhe schon lange ein gebiet wo ich gut kupfer und zinn farmen kann.
> Mein lvl ist 24



Im Dämmerwald habe ich immer ganz gut Zinn gefunden.
Für Kupfer gehst du am besten vor Ogrimmar in den Donnergrat.


----------



## Das Licht (18. März 2007)

Bin Allianzler,
Bin beim Rotkammgebirge,
Kennste ein Gebiet in der Nähe mit Kupfer?


----------



## Flapp (18. März 2007)

kupfer kannste weltklasse im wald von elwyn suchen aber beim nächsten mal die SuFu benutzen plz 


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;#entry25691


----------

